# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Depressie en antidepressiva - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Depressie*

Depressie is een ziekte die zich uit in verschillende psychische symptomen en neurologische symptomen. Deze symptomen dienen minstens twee weken aan te houden. Echter duurt een depressie vaak langer voordat het wordt onderkend door jezelf en je omgeving.

De psychische symptomen zijn (het functioneren van de geest):
- somberheid en neerslachtigheid
- geen plezier meer
- weinig tot geen belangstelling meer voor het werk
- beperkte belangstelling voor de dagelijkse bezigheden
- desinteresse in anderen en in seks
- geen zin meer hebben in iets
- op schuldgevoelens teren over van alles en nog wat
- soms geobsedeerd door zelfmoord of doodsgedachten
- in het ergste geval zelfmoordpogingen

De neurologische symptomen zijn (het functioneren van de hersenen):
- slaapproblemen
- vermoeidheid
- eetproblemen (anorexia of boulimia)
- concentratieproblemen en vergeetachtigheid
- vaak vertraagde reactie soms aangevuld met een geagiteerde reactie

*Oorzaak*
De oorzaak is vaak te vinden in het gebeuren in iemands leven. Zo kun je denken aan echtelijke ruzies, perikelen binnen het gezin, een ontslag, een overlijden, etc. Het kan ook plotseling opduiken zonder enige aanleiding. Je kunt dan denken aan bijvoorbeeld een winterdepressie.

*Onderzoek*
Wanneer je bewust wordt van enkele bovengenoemde symptomen zul je naar je huisarts gaan. Deze zal je naar een psycholoog of psychiater doorverwijzen.

*Risico's*
Wanneer je uit de depressie bent, kan het wegblijven, maar het kan ook weer terugkomen. Het komt terug wanneer de depressie niet op de juiste manier is aangepakt. De oorzaak wordt dan niet goed behandelt. Dit heeft grote gevolgen voor jezelf maar ook voor de omgeving. 

*Behandeling*
Het kan zijn dat je alleen psychische symptomen hebt. Dan is het voldoende om met iemand je problemen uiteen te zetten en samen naar oplossingen zoeken. 

Wanneer je psychische en neurologische symptomen hebt, heb je aan alleen psychotherapeutische ondersteuning niet genoeg. Om de neurologische symptomen te bestrijden heb je medicatie nodig. (Hieronder meer informatie over medicatie)

Vergeet niet dat de omgeving ook steun nodig heeft. Want het is voor hen ook een zware periode, omdat alle verantwoordelijkheid op hen valt.

*Links bij dit artikel*
- mens-en-samenleving.infonu.nl 
- medinet.be 
- gezondheid.infoblog.be

----------


## Agnes574

*Antidepressiva*

Antidepressiva zijn middelen die worden voorgeschreven bij een depressie als je naast de psychische sympromen ook neurologische symptomen hebt (meer informatie hierboven). Het pakt niet de oorzaak van de depressie aan, maar het kan de kwaliteit van het leven wat verbeteren waardoor de oorzaak boven tafel kan komen.

*Soorten*
- Klassieke antidepressiva (tricyclische antidepressiva: o.a. Anafranil, Copmipramine, Ludiomil, Noveril, Nortrilen, Pertofran, Prothiaden, Tofranil, Tryptizol, Sarotex, Sinequan)
- Tweede generatie antidepressiva (de selectieve serotonineheropname-remmers, o.a. Efexor, Fevarin, Prozac,Seroxat, Zoloft, Cipramil)
- MAO-remmers (o.a. Parnate, Tilcyprine, Nardil)
- RIMA (Reversibele Monoamineoxidase remmer, o.a. Aurorix)
- Overige antidepressiva (Dutonin, Remeron, Trazolan)

Je kunt ze ook nog onderverdelen in merknamen en stofnamen. Voor de stofnaam betaal je minder, maar de werking is hetzelfde als het merknaam. Voor een overzicht van deze namen kun je hier kijken. 

*Werking*
Antidepressiva kan invloed hebben op het humeur, angst en slaap. Ook kan het pijnstillend werken. Het is dus net welke neurologische symptomen je hebt om te bepalen welke antidepressiva je nodig hebt. Daarnaast heeft iemand die een chronische depressie heeft een andere antidepressiva nodig dan iemand met een depressie die veroorzaakt is door een traumatische gebeurtenis.

Met regelmaat moet de antidepressiva geslikt worden. Het heeft geen effect als je zo nu en dan slikt. Vervolgens merk je rond de 2 of 4 weken dat het effect heeft. Het advies is om zo'n 6 tot 9 maanden antidepressiva te slikken. De werking is per persoon verschillend. Zo kan het een hele zoektocht zijn om de juiste medicatie en de juiste hoeveelheid te hebben voor het gewenste effect. Zo zal na 4 weken de dosis verhoogd worden als het niet effectief is. Wanneer na 6 of 8 weken het nog steeds niet werkt, kan er overgestapt worden naar een andere antidepressiva. 

*Bijwerkingen*
De bijwerkingen zijn bijna direct merkbaar. Dat kan demotiveren om verder te slikken. Doch is het van belang om wel te blijven slikken om uit te vinden of het werkt. Want dat merk je pas na 2 of 4 weken.

Voor de KLassieke antidepressiva zijn de bijwerkingen:
- Suf, duf of sloom voelen
- Droge mond, droge ogen, moeilijk plassen, wazig zien, geheugenstoornissen, concentratieproblemen en obstipatie
- Seksuele problemen zoals libidoverlies of erectieproblemen
- Plotseling duizelig worden en een versnelde hartslag
- Een verhoogde eetlust met gewichtstoename als gevolg

Voor de Tweede generatie antidepressiva zijn de bijwerkingen:
- Nerveus en agitatie
- Misselijk, braken en diarree
- Hoofdpijn
- Slapeloosheid
- Seksuele problemen zoals libidoverlies of erectieproblemen
- Bloedstoornissen met blauwe plekken als gevolg
- Vermindering van eetlust

Een belangrijke bijwerking is toch wel een droge mond hebben. Er wordt dan te weinig speeksel aangemaakt in de mond om de mond te reinigen en bacterien te verweren. Het gevolg is dat er tandplaque, gaatjes en ontstoken tandvlees ontstaan. 

*Redenen om niet te gebruiken*
- Zwangerschap
- Te jonge leeftijd of te hoge leeftijd
- Andere medicatie
- Andere gezondheidsproblemen

*Links bij dit artikel*
- mens-en-samenleving.infonu.nl 
- medinet.be 
- gezondheid.infoblog.be

----------


## chicka1958

Mijn complimenten Agnes voor jouw zorg voor ons, en je zoek tocht  naar de geschikte antwoorden voor ons. Ik mag niet voor een ander spreken, maar denk toch wel dat heel veel lezers het met me eens zijn, je bent TOPPIE, liefs Chicka  van ons allen

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik sluit me aan bij Chicka, Agnes je hebt het zeer duidelijk en helder geschreven!

----------


## sietske763

hallo boy,
zie dat je op verschillende topics sta met een hulpvraag.
heb je al een keer geantwoord op een ander topic.
zou het niet handiger zijn om op 1 topic te blijven??
welke jij het beste vind natuurlijk.
slik je bv AD dan zijn die topics erg handig.
lijkt mij voor jou beter om het overzicht van antwoorden te overzien.
dan heb je reacties voor jou onder elkaar
en nu moet je dus voor dezelfde klachten een aantal topics af voor de reacties,
en verder heb je dus de geestelijke babbelbox waar je kan zeggen hoe je je voelt,
en het topic....hoe voel ik me vandaag............
zijn 2 hele fijne topics om ff van je af te kletsen

----------


## Agnes574

Boy, 
Mss een stomme vraag, maar drink je overdag en s'avonds véél cola of andere cafeïnehoudende dranken?? Daar kunnen je klachten nl ook van komen!
Meteen mee stoppen dan en je merkt binnen 2 weken verbetering.

Sterkte!!

----------


## gossie

Hardstikke bedankt voor je artikel Depressie en Antideprevissivia, Agnes. Dit is een helder en duidelijk artikel.

----------


## Agnes574

Graag gedaan Gossie  :Wink:

----------


## Inavm

Hallo, Ik heb een vraag over het middel Clomipramine, ik dacht dat dat een andere naam was van Annafranil? Ik slik het al zeker 5 jaar, helpt wel.

Ik heb heel veel bijverschijnselen, zoals: Zweten,vooral mijn hooft, het drupt dab van mijn hooft, als ik me inspan is mijn haar kletsnat, ook als het warm isTrillen,gewichtstoename,drogemond.
Wie herkent deze klachten en is er iets tegen tedoen??

Een groet van Ina

----------


## sietske763

anafranil was mijn eerste AD, wat een verschrikking........dezelfde klachten die jij hebt had ik ook en dan nog trillende benen waar je niet van op aan kon en slapeloosheid......
heb het 4 maanden volgehouden en ben toen gewisseld, de anafrenil gebruikers die ik ken zijn allemaal door dezelfde bijwerkingen gestopt, heb echt nooit wat positiefs over dit middel gehoord.

----------


## Inavm

Halo Sietske, wat slik je nou??? Ik heb al een paar keer een ander medicijn geprobeert,maar die hielpen niet. Ja, wat moet je dan. Mijn dokter heeft me geadviseerd om niet meer te stoppen of te verminderen. Heb het een paar keer geprobeert,maar dan val je echt terug. En het wordt steeds heftiger.

Een groet van Ina en bedankt voor je reactie.

----------


## cor1948

Zit al 6 jaar aan de paroxetine,1x afgebouwd,ging goed met de vloeibare,3 maanden zonder geweest,toen begonnen de hyperventilatieaanvallen weer.
Weer begonnen dus,ik vond het vreselijk.
Heb volgende week een afspraak bij mijn orthomolucaire arts en hij gaat mij helpen af te bouwen met hulp van natuurmiddelen.
laat het jullie wel weten.
gr Corrie

----------


## sietske763

> Halo Sietske, wat slik je nou??? Ik heb al een paar keer een ander medicijn geprobeert,maar die hielpen niet. Ja, wat moet je dan. Mijn dokter heeft me geadviseerd om niet meer te stoppen of te verminderen. Heb het een paar keer geprobeert,maar dan val je echt terug. En het wordt steeds heftiger.
> 
> Een groet van Ina en bedankt voor je reactie.


ben uiteindelijk uitgekomen op een ouderwets middel, een TC (prothiaden)
geeft bijna geen bijwerkingen.
destijds gekregen van een ""ouderwetse"" steengoede psych.

----------

